# Voters To Go To Polls



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *On primary election day in Massachusetts, many eyes will be on the Democratic race for governor, and many of the results may hinge on voter turnout. 
NewsCenter 5's Gail Huff reported that the Secretary of State said he wouldn't make any predictions about turnout, but mild weather often means more voters make it to their voting precincts and Tuesday's weather was expected to be dry and warm. 
At precincts this year, ballots were to be available in Spanish, Chinese and Vietnamese and federal observers will be monitoring the polls to make sure they're complying with new rules that require ballots to be available in languages other than English.

The Democratic candidates for governor were campaigning up until the last minute, asking voters for support.

"The next governor of Massachusetts faces challenges of lost population, challenge growing our economy, high cost of living. We need a governor who knows how to get results. I've done that all my career in the private sector and in public life I've laid out the specific, detailed plans that will allow me as governor to get those results. It shouldn't matter whether an idea is a Democratic idea or a Republican idea, what should matter is whether it's a good idea that will get results," businessman Chris Gabrieli said.

"What I'm offering is a range of leadership experience changing culture in government, in business, in non-profits and in community groups unmatched by any other candidate in this race. And a grass roots organization that we have built in your neighborhood and in neighborhoods all across the commonwealth asking good people to check back in. To see themselves not just as Democrats but as citizens," former Clinton administration official Deval Patrick said.

"This morning you're getting up to choose who the next governor will be. These are serious times, times for proven, tested leadership. For 28 years I've been getting up every morning going to work for you. I've produced and performed for you every step of the way. I'll do it as your governor. I ask for your vote for governor today," Massachusetts Attorney General Tom Reilly said.

The Democratic guberatorial candidates spent $24 million to run before this year's primary. That's $4 million more than they spent four years ago.

Related To Story

​​

 ​

*VIDEOS*​
Voters To Head To Polls 
Primary Candidates Push For Votes 

*PRIMARY ELECTION*​More Political News 
Democratic Gubernatorial Candidates 
Where To Vote 
City & Town Directory 
2006 Ballot Questions 
Special Elections

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

does any realistic person doubt that inmates, criminals still preying on decent people in society, lazy welfare recipients and illegal aliens are strongly rooting for "Higher Taxes for All" Deval Patrick over Lt Gov Kerry Healey ?? Responsible people will support Healey .


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

the problem is: responsible people make up about 10% of MA.


----------

